# Aporte: mini amplificador transistorizado 3v



## stalker94 (Mar 6, 2011)

hola amigo buscando encotre este intructable y se los doy a conocer 

pasa que yo una vez lo vi hace como 3 años y buscando lo volvi a encontrar haci que se los dejo  








http://www.instructables.com/id/Rechargable-pocket-sized-amplifier/












les adjunto el pcb por las dudas

yo lo voy a hacer y cuando lo haga les cuento


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2011)

Sería conveniente cambiar el altavoz por una Rc , y conectarle en paralelo una serie condensador/altavoz.
No me va la idea de meterle continua a un parlante.


----------



## richar (Mar 9, 2011)

hola que tipo de transistores son


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 9, 2011)

richar dijo:


> hola que tipo de transistores son



Son de tipo baja señal, Típicos MPSA42/MPSA92 (BC547/557)


----------



## Francisco Unexpo (Mar 20, 2011)

Buenas tengo unas dudas sobre el esquema de brumoip,  Que significa la parte de C1? un condensador ceramico? o es un capacitor normal? lo otro es que es eso de IN, son dos cables abiertos?para que?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Francisco Unexpo dijo:


> Buenas tengo unas dudas sobre el esquema de brumoip, Que significa la parte de C1? un condensador ceramico? o es un capacitor normal? lo otro es que es eso de IN, son dos cables abiertos?para que?


 
C1 es un condensador electrolitico, son polarizados. Pide uno de 10uF/16V.

Los puntos "IN" son para la entrada de audio.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Unexpo (Mar 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias amigo.  , Wow esta entonces bien facil ese montaje ese es que voy a hacer. Una preguntita mas, Ve yo diseñe una fuente de alimentacion para poder conectar el amplificador a una toma de corriente de 110v. La fuente me quedo perfecta saca 16v y aprox 800ma(un poco mas), Sabras como tengo que hacer para obtener los valores de resistencias y capacitores del amplificador que funcionan con mi fuente? nose bien como sacar esos valores.Ojala puedas ayudarme amigo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2011)

*AQUI *te dice como se calculan @francisco-unexpo

Saludos !


----------



## Francisco Unexpo (Mar 20, 2011)

Gracias por tu ayuda pero no vi por ningun lado el calculo de las resistencias. De igual modo muchas gracias vere como soluciono mi problema


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 28, 2011)

Hola! Se podria usar este pre para un amplificador, colocando la entrada del amplificador adonde va el paralante? Saludoss


----------



## elperros (Abr 29, 2011)

Ya que vos no lo usaría. A menos que lo modifiques como dijo dano. A los efectos de este ampli tal vez es mas simple y seguro usar un lm386 con el circuito del datasheet.
Saludos.


----------



## ecopp96 (Oct 16, 2011)

Se le podria agregar un potenciometro de 100 k para regular el volumen de la salida??? Saludos.


----------



## Kail (Jul 30, 2012)

Buen día, como aportación he modificado un poco este amplificador cambiando el transistor de salida por un TIP32 y agregando a su base de este una resistencia de 22KΩ conectada del otro extremo a tierra (0V).
Lo ineteresante de este circuito es que la potencia es muy buena alimentado a 9V, una idea más gráfica es que mueve bastante bien una bocina de 6X9 xplod sony modelo xs-gf6932x, otro dato interesante es que este amplificador trabaja bien con cargas de 4Ω, lo he probado con bocinas a 8Ω pero hay mucha distorción.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2012)

Kail dijo:


> Buen día, como aportación he modificado un poco este amplificador cambiando el transistor de salida por un TIP32 y agregando a su base de este una resistencia de 22KΩ conectada del otro extremo a tierra (0V).
> Lo ineteresante de este circuito es que la potencia es muy buena alimentado a 9V, una idea más gráfica es que mueve bastante bien una bocina de 6X9 xplod sony modelo xs-gf6932x, otro dato interesante es que este amplificador trabaja bien con cargas de 4Ω, lo he probado con bocinas a 8Ω pero hay mucha distorción.


 

Bienvenido al Foro !

Mejor sería que subas el diagrama , aunque sea manuscrito o con Paint 

Saludos !


----------



## Kail (Jul 30, 2012)

Bueno, aqui les traigo el diagrama del ampificador en cuestion, y agrego tambien observaciones del mismo, por cierto es mi primera participación en el foro, y es todo un gusto compartir este resultado que obtuve.

-Muy estabe con cargas de 2Ω
-Bajo presio de fabricación
-Baja distorción
-Bajo voltaje y alta potencia de salida
-Inestable con cargas de 8Ω
-Alto consumo de corriente por suministrar DC en todo momento a la Bocina
-Forsozamente deve de tener un dispositivo de enfriamiento el TIP32C

Por ultimo, el amplificador lo he probado por 8 horas con una carga de 2Ω (2 bocinas en paraleo) y ha trabajado bien siempre y cuando al transistor TIP32C se le coloque un disipador de aluminio con ventilacion forzada (ventilador de PC)

Una cosa mas: Realizare agunos cálculos para trabajar este amplificador en puente y hacerlo mas estabe, en algunos días publicare los resultados que obtenga.


mmm, se me olvido cambiar el formato de la imagen pero la subo de nuevo


----------



## transistor_pnp (Nov 18, 2012)

por que no le ponen un capacitor en serie con el parlante para bloquear la continua ?


----------



## maton00 (Nov 18, 2012)

transistor_pnp dijo:


> por que no le ponen un capacitor en serie con el parlante para bloquear la continua ?


porque tiene que haber algo que conecte al transistor a tierra para que switchee
pero se puede hacer como le hizo este cosmefulanito...con un amplificador similar pero ya entrariamos en mas complicaciones


----------



## gleiser (Dic 17, 2012)

amigo llevaste este ampli a forma de puente?


----------



## BJT (Ene 5, 2013)

Dano dijo:


> Sería conveniente cambiar el altavoz por una Rc , y conectarle en paralelo una serie condensador/altavoz.
> No me va la idea de meterle continua a un parlante.



es un ampli clase A, debe circular corriente por el parlante para polarizar el transistor de salida


----------



## edu dj (May 30, 2013)

Me gustaría hacerlo pero no se mucho de electrónica. Alguien probó sí funciona?


----------



## walter leonardo (Sep 25, 2016)

Hola estoy diseñando este circuito  miniamplificador mono y mis dudas son si las resistencias de entradas están bien puestas.
 También si las resistencias de salida están bien puestas y si la salida soporta bien los 2ohmios.
 Lo probe y tiene buen volumen, pero le falta sonido grave y los parlantes son dos de 3W 4 ohmios y suenan con buenos graves en otros amplificadores.
 Cuando esta en bajo volumen se escucha feo con distorsion. Se puede mejorar eso?
 En general se puede mejorar el circuito para que tenga mejor sonido y mas graves?
 Tengo que ponerle disipador a los transistores con configuración darlingtons?


----------

